# Blue Green Tree Snake



## killimike (Apr 14, 2011)

All the talk about GTS of late has prompted me to finally upload some pics of a blue GTS we saw up in Cairns last year. 

Sorry about the pic quality, dying battery and full memory card.


----------



## dean30bb (Apr 14, 2011)

nice! awesome coloring hey


----------



## cris (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice snake, IMO they are the best snake species in Australia, especially if you dont count the ones that can kill you. Wont be too long untill someone abuses you for grabbing its head and handling it illegally, i wouldnt worry about that though.


----------



## veenarm (Apr 14, 2011)

handling it illegally? there's an illegal way to handle them now? lol or is it illegal to have that snake?


----------



## killimike (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheers guys. I was blown away when I first saw it. I would love to get a captive one, but I'm sure that they are very few and far between in the hobby.

Luckily, it's not me holding the snake


----------



## Specks (Apr 14, 2011)

veenarm said:


> handling it illegally? there's an illegal way to handle them now? lol or is it illegal to have that snake?


 
he is not handeling it in an illegal way, its just illegal :S. there is a rule that is meant to try and stop a bunch of bogans that think they know how to hold a snake and they are actually hurting it or people that think wow what an awesome tree snake then its bites them in the face and they end up in hospital because it was a brown snake. this is actually true because i actually saw this when with a friend of mine on a snake call and the person had took delight in catching it himself.


----------



## SCam (Apr 14, 2011)

He's saying that it is illegal to hold protected wildlife in general..
There are bigger priorities that the EPA should be worryin about besides this anyways.


----------



## veenarm (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's not illegal to handle wildlife, it would be to cause it any detrimental harm.

I understand he isn't handling it with the utmost care, but thats probably only way he got it to stay still and may be hurting it but isn't 'killing'it etc...


----------



## SCam (Apr 14, 2011)

Whatever you say expert.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 14, 2011)

lols, I disagree veenarm.
I think, actually, I'm pretty sure that it is illegal to handle or interfere with any wild reptile.

Beautiful snake! They are my favourite, and I would have gotten one a long time ago if they were more readily available, but they were quite rare in the reptile sales pages when I was looking


----------



## killimike (Apr 14, 2011)

I say that I'd love for one to turn up in the trade, but if it did I wouldn't be able to afford it! 

This thread has a blue one that looks similar, but from Coffs Harbour?

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/blue-phase-green-tree-snake-81105/


----------



## dottyback (Apr 14, 2011)

I think holding reptiles in the wild varies from state to state.


----------



## turtle (Apr 14, 2011)

GTS are one of the most common snakes found in Australia. Why people lately sell them for 7 to 800 a snake is beyond me. I have 3 and purchased them around 6 years ago for $200 each. It's just funny how this is one of the only reptiles that have actually gone up in value.
Just thought I would add some info for people new to GTS.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## killimike (Apr 14, 2011)

I think the price is linked to availability. They aren't common as mud in captivity, just judging by price and number of classifieds, though you wouldn't say they are rare. But I thought actual blue ones like above were extremely rare? I would love to hear from someone with them in captivity.


----------



## cris (Apr 14, 2011)

turtle said:


> GTS are one of the most common snakes found in Australia. Why people lately sell them for 7 to 800 a snake is beyond me. I have 3 and purchased them around 6 years ago for $200 each. It's just funny how this is one of the only reptiles that have actually gone up in value.
> Just thought I would add some info for people new to GTS.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


 
Cost can vary a bit, wild caught are still fairly cheap but anyone able to sell them usually isnt keen on advertising to avoid inexperienced keepers. The colouration and what they are feeding on also makes a big differance to what they are worth (IMO weaned onto dead food is worth much more), then you get the charge as much as you can attitude which can lift the price considering their availablity.



killimike said:


> But I thought actual blue ones like above were extremely rare? I would love to hear from someone with them in captivity.


 
Compared with many more expensive animals they are fairly rare in captivity, although with the prices of easy to breed species crashing hopefully the numbers will pick up. There is massive variation in colouration and the ability to produce designer snakes is pretty much unlimited. When breeding pythons loses profitability i hope many expereienced keepers will go back to breeding more interesting high maintanace species like these.


----------



## dottyback (Apr 14, 2011)

Just for you kilimike, older photo's i have posted on other threads.. He is going great! fantastic animal! I have all the colours except the browny/olive variant.
Is your avatar photo a notho palmqvisti?


----------



## Gecksta (Apr 14, 2011)

***


----------



## killimike (Apr 14, 2011)

I had a squizz through some threads and saw some pics, but I had missed those! Thanks heaps man. That blue looks incredible!! He gonna father any bubs? 

The notho is guentheri red


----------



## thals (Apr 14, 2011)

Def still one of the best blues I've ever seen Dotty, I'm not much of a colubrid fan but that I love!


----------



## cris (Apr 14, 2011)

dottyback said:


> I have all the colours except the browny/olive variant.


 
Great to see you are breeding them well, i havnt had much luck with the pair i have been trying to breed. That said its a bit of an exaggeration to say you have all of them unless you have over 1000 in collection. I have seen at least 3x the colour variation in wild specimens in my own backyard (far more diversity including differant locality types). Not all of them look as cool as the nice examples people post but there is a great amount of gentic variation in these critters even in a single locality.

They are the best designer snake for those that arnt criminal scum IMO.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome pics! Man I truly love GTS's, and prefer them over GTP's which would be the number 2 snake on mywish list.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 15, 2011)

reptileKev81 said:


> I'm pretty sure that it is illegal to handle or interfere with any wild reptile.


 
I am pretty sure it doesn't just apply to reptiles. It applies to any wild native animal.

And technically applies to anyone taking branches from national parks for putting into their enclosures.


----------



## spotlight (Apr 15, 2011)

killimike said:


> Cheers guys. I was blown away when I first saw it. I would love to get a captive one, but I'm sure that they are very few and far between in the hobby.
> 
> Luckily, it's not me holding the snake



the first green tree snakes i kept were blue and at that time it was hard to find green ones because everyone bred the blue northern form but that was 20yrs ago lol (now i feel old)


----------



## killimike (Apr 15, 2011)

spotlight said:


> the first green tree snakes i kept were blue and at that time it was hard to find green ones because everyone bred the blue northern form but that was 20yrs ago lol (now i feel old)


 
Lucky bastard! Do you have any exp w heritability of colour phases in GTS?


----------



## spotlight (Apr 16, 2011)

killimike said:


> Lucky bastard! Do you have any exp w heritability of colour phases in GTS?


 not really but i know its hard to buy a captive? green tree snake these days with out skin worms !!


----------

